

Ask HN: system which allows messages to be decrypted at a given time? - gren

Could you create a system which allows some encrypted messages to only be decrypted after&#x2F;at a given time t and without any authority?<p>There would be so cool applications of such a system, imagine if someone (like Snowden) want to share to the world some important document but which only are auto-decrypted in the future, whatever happen to the person.<p>Do you think this will ever be possible? I&#x27;m afraid this need the time to be provable?
======
nodata
Like a timed escrow service?

In your example you would be relying on a system clock in the end, which is
easily manipulated. Better to use a trusted person or machine who can reveal
the data or the key to the data at a given time, or to use a dead man's
switch.

------
gnuchu
The easiest way to achieve this is to encrypt and release the data the set up
some kind of timed mechanism to release the decryption key. I believe Julian
Assange has already done something similar.

